# Any Comm Res units with websites?



## GDawg (17 Jan 2005)

Howdy all,
I figured a new thread would be the easiest way to identify any Comm Res units who have websites, if any.


----------



## PteCamp (17 Jan 2005)

**erased**


----------



## Sher H (9 Feb 2005)

I think there's a guy from Leitrim (formerly The Farm) that has/had a site going but he was putting out too much info. From what I heard, a certain person from a certain base that commands a certain group "suggested" that he "remove" the site. I guess  he may have leaked the fact that the 291's were constantly re-aligning their beams at the embassy's and foreign diplomat buildings.


----------

